# Smelling Scents



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

Without having to go and open up every contaimer of your soaps or scents, how do most of you have it where customers can smell your scents. Do you have a display rack with your bottles of scents, slips of papers (don't know what kind of paper) with scents to give (don't know if that would work or if it is a waste of oil), or just have your bars of soaps out? Any ideas? I am leaning towards something that makes it easier than opening each box of soaps I have. I do have some baggies made up of slivers of soaps and a card to hand out.


----------



## Angelknitter12 (Feb 16, 2012)

I have wondered this with lotion too.
With soap I leave one bar out, unpackaged in each scent for people to smell.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I have these tiny green bottles with black lids. )I got them cheap up at Starrville in Tyler. I put cotton in them and using a pipette I saturate the cotton in the bottle, with the scent. Scent in soap, they can simply smell and open bar on display, but in lotion or other leave on products, it is such a different out of the bottle smell. Soaping changes the scent some. I always have a tester of lotion, body butter and 2 of my sugar scrubs. IF a large group is here I also will open a lip balm in a pot. I get tiny spatulas from a gal who sells Mary Kay, and although I do pretend to throw them away I dig them out and put them through my dishwasher. They are hard plastic. I also have a small jar filled with coffee beans to clear your 'nose pallette'  V


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanks so much, Vicki, I didn't think of cotton! Is Starrville online?


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

I put sample bottles out for customers to try the lotion. This way I have something for them to smell and use, it sells the lotion along with anything that smells like the lotion. When people have problems with scents I have them smell the N-Odor I make and then smell the scent they are looking at.
Tam


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

http://www.tylerstarrville.com/


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanks! Vicki! :biggrin


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

I don't do lotion yet, but for soaps, I have a sample bar of each scent out along the entire front of my table with a tent card that shows the name of the scent and lists the ingredients. It works well for me, but I don't have to set up and take down. It's an indoor market and I own my booth. I'm not sure how well it would work outside if I had to deal with wind.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

That is how I do outside and also in my soap room Cindy, a naked soap for everyone to touch and smell (of course on one of Lee's soap dishes) and then wrapped bars behind it. I only have one tester of lotion out and one body butter, two of the sugar scrub and lip balms. By having all the scents in little bottles to smell, it stops people from opening up to smell your products which drives me insane. At a sale we did two weekends ago, I told my daughter I am bringing a fly swatter to the next sale to swat hands! Vicki


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

OOOO I like that idea Vicki! That is why we put the testers out  I do the naked bars also.


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

On the topic of customers opening the products: I ordered seals along with my jars so I wouldn't have that problem, lip balms with wraps to heat seal etc.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

You would think that would deter them Betty :rofl :rofl


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

@ Vicki, I am sure there will be some that do open them! I looked at that website, no more green bottles. What I am looking at that I have here are the small roll on botlle sizes, Think those would work for scents with out the roll on on part? I have many requests to "smell" the fragrances first....


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I cut a hole in each of my soap bags whether paper or plastic so they can sniff the soap but can't touch it. They can see it also. The naked soaps seem to lose their scent. For lotions I have a tester out but I don't do hardly any lotions....yes, I get requests all the time but I hate making lotion and the testers are a pain in the butt and expensive.


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

Y'all need a big sign that states if you break the seal it's yours! 

I have testers for lotion like Tammy, just little 2 oz bottles so they get used up quickly 

Lynn


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Betty call them, they have never been on the website, they were in the store when I went up there. They are green glass bottles with black lids, maybe an ounce? Honestly I am horrible at guessing weight. They eaisly hold a piece of cotton and a pipette (3 ml) of scent, so maybe they are 1/2 ounce, shoot they could even be smaller  Vicki


----------



## todog (Dec 10, 2011)

at most craft shows i put a bar of soap and a soap dish or a jar of scrub with a plastic spoon in the ladies restroom with a sign asking them to try the soap or scrub and letting them know where my booth is. it works real well.


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

@ Lynn ~ I have thought of that! And also getting a pump tester bottle.
@ Vicki ~ Will do ! Thanks!
@ Dorit ~ This will make it easier for when I am out and about if i have something for them to sniff. Easier to carry. I get asked often as you can't smell a scent listed on paper! I get the oh if I could smell it, some don't want to buy untill they smell it.


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

@ todog ~ I saw that done once at a convention with a basket of samples. Only thing is some were taking more than neccessary.


----------



## todog (Dec 10, 2011)

oh, no i dont have it there to take but to use. 1 bar of soap in a dish or 1 jar of scrub and a coulple of plastic spoons. they will wash with the soap and if they like it they find me and buy some. same with the scrub.


----------

